# Alright, I'll start one



## D-Ric902

No revolver photo threads yet. So I'll start one myself :smt082 

627 laser engraved and Nill grips


Sp101 with Gemini Customs package


Det Special circa 1978 with Badger grips (no longer smacks the trigger finger)


Taurus 85 with CT grips (nice light carry)


----------



## Baldy

Here's Pictures of three I have. 
My new-old S&W model 19-4. This is a sweet shooting gun.










This is my New model Ruger .22/.22 mag. Fun gun.










This is old Faithful, a Colt Python .357 mag.









Iver Johnson 1893 till ????









Just added another one. It's a S&W model 21-4,.44cal. with a 4" barrel.









That's all I have at the moment. There will be more.


----------



## tex45acp

Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan (A birthday gift from the family)









Some more Rugers-2 Stainless Redhawks in .41mag and 2-SP-101's .357mag.









A Stainless Redhawk .41mag shortened from 5.5" to 4". In progress before mounting new front sight.









Smith & Wesson 65-5









Not Pictured....a Stainless Taurus 415 2" in .41mag.


----------



## Shipwreck

There are some revolver photo threads - I think they are just in the brand areas, though - LIke S&W, the Ruger section or the Colt section. With all the new areas that have been added recently, some stuff is spread out in the older sections...


----------



## hberttmank

I don't have many revolvers, but I'm sure fond of what I got.


----------



## nevjohn

deleted


----------



## nevjohn

MY S&W 638 .38 spl I recently got. Recoil is pretty good using +P ammo.










John


----------



## Stephen A. Camp

Hello.

Here are some of my favorites:









_This 2 1/2" Model 19 is wearing Eagle "Secret Service" stocks._









_S&W Model 24 .44 Special with two 25 yard groups..._









_S&W Model 625 3" also with the Eagle grips_









_S&W Model 37-2 and and older Colt Agent_









_An often carried S&W Model 042_









_S&W Model 27 w/3 1/2" bbl_

Best.


----------



## Richard

*Ruger SBH*

This is my 7 1/2" Ruger BlackHawk, it is the revolver I shoot when I want to shoot a lot of full house 44 Mags. Regards, Richard


----------



## Richard

*S&w M29-2*


----------



## Richard

*Custom 44 Special S&W Third Model Hand Ejector*


----------



## "JB"

SRH 44 Mag, Taurus Tracker .45 ACP and Taurus 605 .357 Mag









And the new one just added the other day Taurus Tracker 44 Mag


----------



## DJ Niner




----------



## noproblem5671

*My stainless beauty*

Here is my GP-100 pictured with Bianchi holster and Explorer Bushwacker knife.


----------



## Shipwreck

Thats a nice photo :smt023


----------



## Wandering Man

I guess I should post mine here, too.

1990 Blackhawk New Model .357:










And my 1975 S&W Model 17 .22LR. She's gone to her maker for now, but I expect a resurection soon:










WM


----------



## hberttmank

WM, that model 17 is sweet.


----------



## Wandering Man

hberttmank said:


> WM, that model 17 is sweet.


Thanks. I found her while my wife was buying her Bersa T380. She was sitting there in the case, looking up at me with those soulful eyes. I asked if I could hold her. When the shop owner let her out, she just jumped right into my hand, and refused to go back in the case.

So I adopted her. What else could I do? :mrgreen:

WM


----------



## mw1311




----------



## InTheDawghouse

Here's mine. A Taurus 689 .357


----------



## DJ Niner

My new-to-me (used) 3" GP-100 with the fine grit-blast matte finish; my new favorite revolver!


----------



## Morgo




----------



## Morgo




----------



## dosborn

I am down to one revolver, but it's a keeper.


----------



## dondavis3

I love my S&W 66-4 in .38/.357 cal.










Very accurate gun

And pretty too :smt082

imho

:smt1099


----------



## Easy_CZ

My No-Dash Model 38 Airweight. Great pocket rocket.


----------



## MitchellB

S&W .45acp
Ruger .44 Mag.
1851 .44 C&B
H&R 999 .22


----------



## LePetomane

Here are mine, S&W 629 and 686.


----------



## dondavis3

My S&W 66-4 with 4" barrel in .357










My S&W 64-6 with 4" barrel in .38 Spl










My S&W 64-5 with 2" barrel in .38 Spl










All very accurate and sound.

:smt1099


----------



## DDickie

I only have one handgun. It's based on the Taurus Hunter 980 .22LR - modified to make it legal in the UK.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aarondhgraham

Velma and Velda










Velda, the S&W Model 36, is named after Mike Hammer's secretary.
Velma, the S&W Model 34, is named after my beautiful older sister.

Tough girls need tough girl guns.

Aarond

.


----------



## wirenut

Bought new in the 70's.


----------

